# Suns release Jim Jackson



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

thoughts?


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Phoenix’s roster now stands at 13. 

They don't need the bench very much, anyway.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> Phoenix’s roster now stands at 13.
> 
> They don't need the bench very much, anyway.


That's not the point.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

can we please dump fitch and sign jimmy.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

sign him please!!!


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

you think they can get him back to the Rockets?
that'll be perfect, he'll help with our poor outside shooting lately and gives us some height
i would love to see jimmy jackson back in rockets uniform


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Jim Jackson is the 2-3 swingman. It is good to have him but we don't really need him now, we have two swingmans T-Mac and Bogans. SG: Barry, Wesley, Sura, Head. If we take JJ, we have cut one of them and that's not going to happen. The only position now we need is a power forward that can share Yao's pressure down the key. For team's prospect, Swift really needs to play wise ball. Hoping Lampe steps up. We should also find another center to backup Yao this off season, because Deke is retireing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Didn't he feel bad about the trade last season??


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

cornholio said:


> Didn't he feel bad about the trade last season??


Yup, but the whole team as the players felt bad.
Btw, Jon Barry got waived,
Is Jon still injured? maybe it is better for him to retire. Thanks Jon.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Didn't he feel bad about the trade last season??


i think he felt bad about where he went too


jim jackson was actually the only rocket i wanted to keep (outside of yao of course) after the tmac deal.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It was only a matter of time before Barry would be waived.

And I highly doubt that the Rockets will sign Jackson. They're clearly trying to get some of their young guys minutes in order to develop them around McGrady and Yao as longterm teammates. Bringing JJ into the mix would only prolong the development process of those guys and it's not like the Rockets are looking to contend for anything this season anyways. Luther Head, Keith Bogans, and Gerald Fitch could eventually be a VERY good supporting cast along with Skip, but it's going to take giving them good playing time. 

And like has been mentioned, Houston shoudln't be looking to sign another perimeter player at this point anyways when the clear need is up front. You have to respect Juwon Howard's hustle as of late but Stro has been nothing but dissapointing. Hopefully we can get a PF/C in the draft or free agency.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i don't think jimmy would want to comeback after we traded him away to N.O., but as for looking for a back up in the summer I think we should pursue DJ Ilunga Mbenga, Jackie Butler, or both. I think we should let go of David Wesley or sign him for something less as he is already old and not the snioper he used to be and pursue Rasual Butler to fill our gaps in back up shooting guards/small forwards because really do we need to see Ryan Bowen's non-productive *** out there?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Jim Jackson has always been one of my favorite players. But I saw an interview with him when he was in Phoenix last season, and he seemed pretty sore at the Rockets.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I wouldnt mind having another wing player with Barry being waived. Development of youth is secondary to winning games. Not only can Jim Jackson provide another scoring option off the bench, but he is also a solid lockerroom presense. I'ld also imagine if JJ is signed, it would be for a short-term contract.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Development of youth is secondary to winning games.


I'd normally agree with you on that but not with the way the season has gone. It's time for the Rockets to go ahead and see what these young guys can do these last few weeks, because they are the players who will likely be in Houston next season. There's no point attempting to grab that eighth spot with old guys who won't be here next year and then have to start over with inexperienced players once next season rolls around. If Houston was contending for something better than the eighth seed then it would be different. But there's nothing on the line here--playoffs or not. Regardless of injuries, this season will go down as a dissapointment whether the Rockets make the playoffs (and get it handed to them by the Spurs or Mavs in round 1) or not. So start planning for next season where hopefully the outlook will be on winning the conference and maybe more.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Let's not forget all the rumors about him being a locker room cancer and clashing with McGrady. With his size and shooting ablity, it's hard to see any other reason for 11 teams throughout his career.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Let's not forget all the rumors about him being a locker room cancer and clashing with McGrady. With his size and shooting ablity, it's hard to see any other reason for 11 teams throughout his career.


yeah, that's what I just wanted to post


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't think he would sign with us. I think he's still mad about last year.

And anyway, CD has said that he's going after a point guard. I believe he mentioned Rick Brunson.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looking back, looks like we actually got a pretty good deal with the Wesley trade


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Let's not forget all the rumors about him being a locker room cancer and clashing with McGrady. With his size and shooting ablity, it's hard to see any other reason for 11 teams throughout his career.


I just can't understand that. He's unselfish on the court, and he seems like such an ordinary, down-to-earth guy. He does appear to take himself a little too seriously, but very few professional athletes don't.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

well with the shooting slump this team is having, we have no other choice.


----------



## tang (Mar 1, 2006)

after philly's game, i'll take just about anyone...


----------

